
Show HN: A message board with anonymous, open moderation - sqifb
http://www.qxczv.pw
======
sqifb
Notably, delete is not broken, but you have to refresh the page first, as an
anti-spam measure

------
sova
Please change the colors oh lord

~~~
clishem
Maybe change the rest of the CSS while you're at it.

This is not good UX
[http://i.imgur.com/en3lBF5.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/en3lBF5.jpg)

